# New to flatheads



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

So I've decided that this year I need to catch me a nice flatty and or a shovelhead. 

My biggest question is, what kind of rod/reel/line setup would most of you recommend? 

I cannot throw a baitcaster to save my life but still willing to learn. 

Also I've read on here that bullheads are an excellent bait to catch these behemoth fish. What is the best way to rig them?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

For one thing a flathead is the same thing as a shovelhead and the same thing as a mud cat. You could get by with a big openface but if i was you i would learn how to throw a baitcaster. If ur gonna fish lakes look at the maps and find creek channels that get close to a point or the shore and you can usualy catch some in that area. There is so much more to learn but ill leave that up to you. DO YOUR HOMEWORK, IT PAYS OFF.


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

Just like Ducky said, do your homework! There is so much info on the internet and right here on this sight too. Its also worth the time investment to learn a baitcaster for several reasons - we use them in clicker (freespool) mode to signal bites, they handle bigger line (I never use less than 50lb for flatties), and you get more leverage on a fish when using them. As far as baits go, I find bullheads are great in rivers, I used them a couple times in my home lake in NE ohio with NO success. The fish tear up bluegills and other sunfish, but have had a run on bullhead in a lake. To rig em, just hook them near the tail .


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

I use 6/0 - 9/0 circle hooks, berkley big game mono in no higher than 30 lb test, 2-5 oz bank or no-roll sinkers,I snell my hooks, I use 9-10 ft poles( my favorite rods are american spirit night stick pro) and I tight line them in a nice sturdy rod holder, my baitcasters are abu 6500s ,penn 310 and my spinning reels are Okuma baitfeeder abf50 series. Bait is usually bullheads,gills,carp,goldfish, suckers etc.... between 5 and 15 inches and do alot of research. Knowledge will seperate you from the rest of the yahoo's!!!
Good luck


----------



## Snobal (Jul 26, 2005)

I've never been able to throw a baitcaster either. Started last year and found out something most newbies to baitcasters wouldn't think to be true. The bigger round baitcasters are a lot easier to throw than the slim low-profile bass baitcasters! Get the reel set so that the weight barely pulls line out using gravity alone. You will find that you will be loosening the reel up quite a bit when you start getting used to it because they just don't cast like their smaller counterparts.


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

I'll probably search around gander and bass pro to see what kind of rod and reels they have. 
Thanks for the inputs. Believe me, I am researching my butt off before getting gear and deciding how I am going to approach those monsters.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

here is my two set ups:

6600bcx reel on a 7ft hawg seeker rod, 20lb big game line

6600c4 reel on a 10ft nite stick, 20lb big game line

if your not comfortable with bait casters, there is some really nice spinning reels with live liner options: okuma, shimano, penn and im sure there is some im missing.

if you do try out baitcasters, there not as hard to use, people just get intimidated by them, once you get used to them and get them adjusted to how you like it you wont cast anything else. just dont be affraid of them and the baitcasters used for catfishing dont have near as many adjustments as bass style ones do. they are similiar but the ones people use for catfishing like abu's are very easy to setup and use.

as far as rivers vs lakes, to me rivers area a lil easier to pin point a hole and so forth but you still have to do your home work and trial and error and many nights fishless and then next night bam multiple fish night.

lakes are a totally different beast, easier to float fish lakes, and like others have said look for creek channels, drop offs close to flats or shore, but dont think youll go out and catch a hawg you could fish 10 nights in a row for just one bite in a lake that you know there is big flats in, lakes usually have an abundance of forage fish in schools for flats to eat.

other than that, patience, patience, patience, work work work, time time time, itll all be worth it when you get your first big one.


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

Bassattacker brings up another great point-PATIENCE! I fished for flatheads for the first time in 1997, caught none, zero, nada. !998, caught one about 10lbs, but didnt devote most of my season to them. In 1999, fished for them exclusively from August through first of october and caught alot of fish - biggest was 53lbs. I chose a lake, took the time to learn it, learned from mistakes, and it paid off!


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

Also, check out one of the mebers' sites (katfish), just do a google search and type in katchaser. Some good basic info, and some great pics of ohio flatties.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Flathead fishing takes a lot of time and patience... but once you figure the fish out (patterns/types of live bait) in a particular area, you will catch fish. Good luck!


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

Another question is, do most of you fish from a boat or from shoreline?


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

ajangsta04 said:


> Another question is, do most of you fish from a boat or from shoreline?


I fish from the bank. I seem to do pretty good


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

i fish from shore, allways but i use a 16 foot deep v to get to my spots and drop baits. But ive never fished for flatheads out of it, its to uncomfortable and there is too much bangin around and stuff falling down its hard to stay quiet in a boat.


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

I am thinking about ordering my setup from www.teamcatfish.com

I am a big fan of their double action hooks and their sinker slides. I was thinking about getting a 3/4 ton rod with ambassador 7000 reel spooled with 50-80lb Fireline. 

Anyone have an opinion about that set up? Again this is my first big cat setup so more than likely I will be redoing the setup closer to purchasing time.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

cant go wrong with a 7000. The pole and line i dont no about, never used em.


----------

